# Is There The Right Dpi Resolution?



## Zukunft (Nov 13, 2011)

What is the right dpi resolution for the touchpad? Or is there a right resolution?
What is the normal dpi resolution in webos?

What have you choose for you?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## redmodel (Oct 15, 2011)

I set mine to the same as the Ipad, 132 DPI.

Looks good to me, although it won't let me download some apps from the Market, but it seems to work out okay for me.

I also installed the android 4.0 roboto font. It does a better job with Font anti-aliasing. Not Retina display quality, but nicer.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you guys are confusing DPI with PPI. DPI (dots per sq inch) is what software sees, while PPI (pixels per square inch) is what the screen hardware itself has and is determined by factors you cannot adjust (the screen resolution and the screen size). The PPI on the touchpad and ipad are subsequently the same (132 PPI) since both are 9.7" and both are 1024x768.

http://www.gsmarena....uchpad-3839.php
http://www.gsmarena....i_+_3g-3848.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPS_panel

The touchpad and the iPad (1 and 2) have the same exact screens (also both are made by LG, which also happens to make the display panels for higher end HP [their business class monitors] and Apple monitors). "Retina" is also just a marketing word for "really high PPI IPS display panel" since most people wouldn't know what the heck PPI or IPS is (which only the iphone has "retina," not the ipad). Nearly ever non OLED panel is an IPS one though, which are the best quality LCD panels for viewing angle and color range (gamut).


----------



## Zukunft (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes i know the differents but its not easy to explain this in english for an german boy  
So cm7 sets the default dpi to 160 cause its the best one? Or is it up to everyone what they like most?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Zukunft said:


> Yes i know the differents but its not easy to explain this in english for an german boy
> So cm7 sets the default dpi to 160 cause its the best one? Or is it up to everyone what they like most?


160dpi is the default normally for android systems and supports the most applications without issues. I believe that is why it is set to it. Setting it too low or too high will probably make some apps think you have a really tiny screen or a really really large one (like a tv).

http://developer.and...layMetrics.html


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

redmodel said:


> I also installed the android 4.0 roboto font. It does a better job with Font anti-aliasing. Not Retina display quality, but nicer.


Sorry, this is a bit off topic, but how do you go about changing the font to roboto?


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

rzkma said:


> Sorry, this is a bit off topic, but how do you go about changing the font to roboto?


There are several ways, the easiest of which would be using the font installer in Rom Toolbox: https://market.andro...S50b29sYm94Il0. You can cache a preview of all the fonts you can install, so you can see what the fonts look like before you apply them.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

What is the safest way to change DPI? I play Live Holdem Pro and my screen is too big, so I can't see the whole table. I'm thinking if I change the DPI settings it will look correct.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I would also be curious if changing the DPI would fix the issue for apps cutting off the edges. I haven't played around with this setting much, if anyone out there has an optimal number to set it at I'd love to hear it.


----------



## eppyramot (Nov 15, 2011)

I am in the process of writing an android app for my touchpad for some functionality i want for work.

Anyway in the android SDK (the android software development kit) you emulate a machine, and i can set it to be a gingerbread (CM7) or a honeycomb machine. (i can't get the ICS emulator to work).

If i tell it the hardware is 132 dpi, the screen size is 9.7 inches and 1024x768 resolution to emulate the touchpad, then both come up on my computer screen the same size and it tells me there is a scale factor of 1.0 which means as said above 132 is the screen dpi.

In Gingerbread i need to set lcd density to 160 to get the icons to the same size as they are in honeycomb set at 132. (Gingerbread set at 132 has smaller icons then Honeycomb at 132 and honeycomb at 160 has large icons compared to gingerbread at 160).

So it seems that as i should have known the norm for tablets is 132 lcd and ppi matching in honeycomb or hopefully ICS.

On the other hand if i set lcd density to 132 on the actual touchpad the icons are almost exactly the same size as on my captivate phone (which has lcd density and screen density of 240).

After playing around for some reason 134 looks sharper than 132 to me (look at the amazon kindle icon it seems to have the hardest time making that one look good). Multiplying by 1.25 to get HC size icons gets you to 167 that looks super clear to my eyes. (160 is not a nice multiple of 132 or 134 so looks kind of blurry to me).


----------

